# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  pain where my arm bends between my bicep and forearm

## Angel of death

Does anyone know what this could be? It only hurts when I do certain exercises...Ive been trying to avoid things that aggravate it but its been persisting for about a month now...

----------


## Times Roman

you've strained some connctive tissue, probably a ligament. keep it iced, and personally, when i feel what you describe when working out, i stop. I've had two injuries like this, one in each arm, and if it gets bad, I had 6 months of down time for that muscle group.... a real beeach!!

----------


## Angel of death

Thanks for the response I was worried I tore something but I guess that would be hurting a lot more. I'm going to take a week or 2 off from lifting all together and just do cardio

----------


## M302_Imola

Does bicep curls or underhand pullups aggrevate the area? If so I've got the same injury. Mine runs down from the bottom of the bicep to the top of the forearm. Sucks!

----------


## Van-Selftest

There is a slight possibility you've ruptured or partially ruptured your distal bicep tendon.
Check if there's any difference between the shape of your biceps when compared to each other while pronating & supinating your wrists. (elbows at your sides and forearms in front of you at 90 degrees.
I had this injury about 18 months ago and I had to go in for distal bicep tendon reattachment surgery.

----------

